# Liverpool by boat from Dublin and no car.



## BOXtheFOX (14 Jun 2011)

I was thinking of a weekend break in Liverpool. I would be travelling as a foot passenger on one of the ferries. Is it a far walk from the ferryport to the centre of town or is there public transport available? Any recommendations for a decent 3 star hotel close to the tourist sites?


----------



## TheShark (14 Jun 2011)

The direct ferry docks in Birkenhead which is across the water from Liverpool so you would need to take a bus or taxi to the city centre. Alternatively you caould travel by ship and rail via Holyhead (which is probably quicker than the direct ferry) and you would arrive at Lime St Station which is very central. Also Ryanair have some excellent fares at the moment and the flying time is just 30mins.
There are plenty of hotels quite central to all the tourist sites. You could try Jurys Inn or Premier Inn which are both located in the Albert Dock.
www.jurysinns.com
www.premierinn.co.uk


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jun 2011)

here is the Stena info on Sail & Rail
[broken link removed]
and here's the Irish Ferries option
[broken link removed]


----------



## BOXtheFOX (14 Jun 2011)

Thanks everyone. I see that P & O Ferries are the only ones that go directly to Liverpool but I gather from their website that they don't take foot passengers? If I were to travel via Ryanair is it possible to get a bus transfer in to the city centre from the airport?  Going via Holyhead seems a long journey. Am I right in saying this?


----------



## TheShark (14 Jun 2011)

Bus from Liverpool Airport to City Centre costs £2.80 runs every 30mins and takes about 15-20 mins. 
Taxi costs £13 - £15.

Not too sure about Norfolkline only taking passengers in cars as I am aware of some people who did travel as foot passengers , might be worthwhile giving the ferry company a call. Travelling via Holyhead is quicker as you could take the HSS but involves a change of train (usually at Chester) but that is pretty straightforward.


----------



## AgathaC (21 Aug 2011)

OP, just wondering if you went ahead with this? Friends of mine are hoping to take a short break in Liverpool this month. What is the easiest/ most convenient option re getting there? Flight (with Ryanair, I think), or the sail and rail option? (They don't drive). Any suggestions very welcome.


----------

